# Wetbikes!



## Sea-Donkey (Dec 21, 2012)

These are customized Wetbikes to match model years 89, 91, 85/86, and 83. I had to cut down the seat and make custom decals on all but the 83.




























I'm also looking for more kits to complete my set: Mustang with Wetbikes model kit…or just the Wetbikes. Please PM me if you have one for sale. I'll give the Mustang away to anyone that helps me find a kit. Thanks.


----------



## Sea-Donkey (Dec 21, 2012)

Here's what the actual bikes look like for reference...I need 6 more to have one of all 10 color schemes.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool builds!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow,,whata wild kit never knew about this one,,,cool


----------



## Sea-Donkey (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

